# Showing a V?



## River123 (Jul 12, 2015)

My vizsla River is 3 months old. He is going to be a show dog. I have started some training with him. He seems to like to walk side ways on the lead, and he is sitting when I'm trying to stack him. Is there anything I can do to help him? I know he's still young. Does anybody or has anybody ever shown there dogs in confirmation?


----------



## rudolph (Dec 14, 2013)

I took mine to a few (=2) conformation classes and a B match when she was about that age (mostly for the socialization). Your local kennel club probably runs conformation classes on a regular basis. Mine were weekly, drop-in, $10 per, and they were very helpful for the kind of problems you're asking about. 

I got a lot of information online and had started training before I went to these classes, but being in a room full of people who know what they're doing is waaay more helpful. My puppy also tends to sit down, but has gotten better with practice (and maturity). 

Oh also, River will get a lot of experience getting handled by strangers in these classes, which is something else that's not too easy to do alone, but very important for his confidence in the show ring. 

B matches are AKC-sanctioned events that are for fun/practice and not points. They sometimes have 3-6 month puppy classes, so you could try those right away. AKC "beginner puppy" at a regular show is for 4-6 months, so you'll be able to start doing those pretty soon too! Have fun!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

River is too young, your expectations are unrealistic. Let him grow up a bit, he's still learning all the basics, introducing stacking and movement is an unnecessary stress and something he cannot grasp just yet.

What you can do is take him to shows so he gets acclimated to the general environment there. Then, when he's a few months older, you can take him to handling class, where you both can learn the basics, and he can get a feel for the general "In ring" environment and expectations. 

But right now, let him be a baby. It goes by too fast anyways.


----------

